# Destin newbie - just a few questions



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been a long time poster on THT but have moved my boat to Destin and feel like I'm new to fishing again. I'm hoping you can give me some quick guidance and that it all hasn't been asked here too many times before.

Summary - my boat is now at Legendary by the mid-bay bridge as of last week. It's a 22' Blazer Bay that I've tricked out for sight-fishing reds in the Louisiana marsh. I've spent most of my time on the water doing that and fishing for trout at the causeway in Lake Pontchartrain, so my fish-finding skills leave something to be desired. My little brother (11 - big age difference) asked me to go fish while moving out our recently passed grandmothers belongings form her apartment. She grew up and lived in Pensacola until she fell ill, so the funeral is there this week and I'd like to take him from Destin on the weekend.

I've heard the grass flats just to the west of Legendary are good for trout/reds, but I'm not used to fishing in the grass. If the weather is nice I'd like to take him to a couple public reefs for snapper (I have those numbers) or do something else that would be productive. I've heard the mid-bay bridge holds fish, even grouper, so that wouldnt be bad at all.

I hate to ask these questions that probably have been asked a million times and would usually have spent time exploring on my own. However given the situation and the short time frame involved I'd like to put him on the fish quick.

Also, I think here in LA anyone under 12(?) has to have a life jacket at all times underway. Is that the same in FL? I assume I'll have to get him a license as well?

Feel free to PM me if you dont want to post publicly, or email me at alecbreaud at gmail dot com. Thanks a lot for the help. 

Alec


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello. 
I've been fishing LA and FL most of my life. One of the things to consider first is safety. There are of courteous boaters in this area but there also are alot of discourteous boaters in this area, particularly around crab island, the bridge, and the pass. There is a lot of alcohol being consummed by boat operators. On Sat. this week I was catching bait just outside the pass and a 25 ft cabin cruiser passed inbetween us and another boat at 3/4 throttel and and had about 20 feet of clearance on each side. Despite our requests to slow down he just kept going. 
There is good fishing to be had in the bay. But don't expect the fast bite you get in the marshes of LA. As far a snapper, no one will share their private numbers with you. A lot of Captains make there living off it. Just google Destin public numbers and put them in your gps. Thats a good start. King Mackerel fishing is good in the gulf but there is a nac to it. You can PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks. No, I'm definitely not looking for anyone's private numbers for snapper holes. I have to really pick my days anyway with my boat so I'm not counting on a snapper trip. My goal is to stick inside the bay.

With that in mind, I was curious if the Mid-Bay Bridge does actually hold fish? Would be nice to make some drops there and be close to the dock. 

I guess a worst-case plan would be to fish the grass flats but I hate to make him cast and cast and cast.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

yes, pretty much can make a run in 3-10 ft water around the entire edge of the bay and there should be random trout and reds... but finding the school is the key. There are a few small creek mouths that feed into the north end of the bay that always seem to have decent numbers of fish. 
On the south end of the bay, fish the bay side (4-15ft deep) of the little bayous and inlets. Trout and reds like hanging out there waiting for baitfish to come in and out of the shallow bayous (like Joes Bayou and Horseshoe Bayou as seen on google maps).

I have been trying to figure out the fish while wading the water, so I have been trying to find the spots in the bay to access them, without having to walk a mile each way with all the gear.


----------



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks. Are you typically using popping corks with gulps/other artificial baits or tightlining them? I think a cork would be more fun for the 11 y.o. but dont want to waste the time if it wont produce anything. I'm close to 30 so we didnt spend a whole lot of time together-Trying to maximize our memorable time ratio.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

For artificials, the DOA shrimp deadly combo I have seen work real well although only started using it myself recently, and should work well for kids too. I am starting to show my 10 yr old daughter that same setup. Cast out, let it sit for a few minutes in case any fish were scared away from a heavy cast, then pop the rod back and let it sink back down for a few minutes. If I see some baitfish running in the area, I will pop it back more often as if the shrimp was running too.

Can't go wrong with live bait. Last few trips out we always made a run into the shallows in Horseshoe Bayou and cast netted as many bait fish as we wanted then ran out into the bay, same areas I mentioned above. Just hook the bait fish in the tail area, keep the line tight. If you don't catch much in 20-30 mins, move up or down shore 100 yards or so and try again. For spot fishing, can do the same but looks for the schooling baitfish in the bay and cast out within 10-20 ft so it looks like an injured lone fish.


----------



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help - I think the DOA combo will be the way to go with him


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Another idea would be to troll some spanish rigs along the grass lines. I've done that before on days when we could not get outside. Catch a few spanish.


----------



## Rediculous (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a bad idea. I've never been much of a spanish guy but he'd like to catch them. Hell, I can take him hardhead fishing and he'd be happy


----------

